# Police Clarence Certificate made.



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

I needed to apply for *Police Clarence certificate *from South Africa and Pakistan , as it the requirement for the home affairs. 
so I applied for both of them. 
*Pakistan one came after 1 month* including all the time of courier. 
*South African one* I applied in 25 august 2014 and got it today 27 January 2015.
after *5 months*.

This is how i applied, I went for C R Swart for fingerprints and paid the fee, then I took the documents home and sent them to this address through normal mail

The Head of the South African Criminal Record Centre
(For attention: Police Clearance Certificates)
Private Bag X308
PRETORIA
Gauteng
South Africa
0001 
12 393 3928 

at the end of December I started calling them, and they said it has been posted on my address, but I did not get them till the mid of January , then we keep calling them, and one lady told us that call her on friday she will have it ready and tell the courier to pick it up , the address is 

*The Head of the South African Criminal Record Centre
(For attention: Police Clearance Certificates)
Bothongo Plaza West
CRC Client Service Centre
1st Floor, Room 14 
271 Frances Baard Street
PRETORIA*
*012-3933766* 

and in two days I got it. 

So I think we should use the *courier service* instead of waiting for it for forever. 

all the information about address and phones are also available on this link.


Police Clearance Certificate | Services | SAPS (South African Police Service)


----------

